# bilderwendung, strafe



## crazy_chicken (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich weiss nicht wo ich die frage stellen soll , also stelle siw hier mal.

Ich habe auf einer seiter erlaubt extra usern ein bilder zu verlinken, nicht hochzuladen. Im impressum steht ausdrücklich, dass wir fuer verlinkte bilder nicht verantwortlich sind und entfernen diese umgehend, falls von hemandem erwünscht.

Vor kurzem hat die firma gettyimages angeschrieben, und wollte 1.300. Euro haben, ich habe geschrieben und gesagt, dass das nur eine verlunkung ist, die ich jetzt entfernt habe. Sie haben dann geschrieben, ok, bezHlen sie 300 euro, sonst muss das ûber den anwalt geklärt werden, also jemand ahnung, ob sie da wirklicas machen koennen? Icb will sicher nichts bezahlen.)))


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
klar können die die 300 Euro einfordern. Ob du darauf eingehst ist eine andere Frage.
Falls du dieses Geld bezahlst wirst du sicher eine Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben. Dies würde bedeuten das du, falls es in Zukunft erneut zu einer dieser Verlinkungen kommt Strafzahlungen befürchten musst die um einiges höher liegen.

Ein Problem ist das Haftungsausschlüsse, sogenannte Disclaimer in Deutschland als weitestgehend unwirksam betrachtet werden.
Einige Rechtsanwälte gehen sogar davon aus, dass der Verfasser entsprechender Formulierungen bereits damit rechnet, auf juristisch fragwürdige Inhalt zu verlinken. Dann kehrt sich die beabsichtige Haftungsfreizeichnung des Seitenbetreibers unter Umständen ins Gegenteil.

Laut des Telemediengesetz


> §10 Speicherung von Informationen
> Diensteanbieter sind für fremde Informationen, die sie für einen Nutzer speichern, nicht verantwortlich, sofern
> 1.
> sie keine Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Handlung oder der Information haben und ihnen im Falle von Schadensersatzansprüchen auch keine Tatsachen oder Umstände bekannt sind, aus denen die rechtswidrige Handlung oder die Information offensichtlich wird, oder
> ...



Grundsätzlich alles was ich hier geschrieben habe habe ich selber im Netz gefunden und ist keine Rechtsbelehrung.

Auf jedenfalls solltest du dich an einen Anwalt wenden und das auch schnell. Denn liegen gelassene Abmahnungen werden normalerweise nur teuerer.
Auch nicht vergessen die Kosten des Anwaltes erfragen.

Bitte entschuldige das ich dir keine direkte Antwort auf den Fall mit reinen Verlinkung sagen kann. Aber hier besteht eine Sonderstellung und dazu findet sich auch nicht so viel im Netz.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dodo123 (28. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich nur ein Laie bin, behaupte ich mal, dass die Tatsache, dass man nur auf ein Bild verlinkt, keine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt, sofern es sich rum einen reinen Textlink handelt und das Bild auf das du verlinkst, sich nicht auf deiner Website befindet.
Etwas anderes ist es, wenn du fremde Bilder in deine Website einbettest oder dies anderen Nutzern gestattest.

Aber wie gesagt, kann ich nicht für die Richtigkeit meiner Aussage garantieren.


----------



## Harrier (31. Januar 2014)

Erstmal vorweg: Diese Frage würde ich (evtl. nach Tippfehlerkorrektur ) in einem juristischen Forum stellen, da kennen sich die Leute generell besser aus mit so etwas. Auch mein Beitrag sollte in keinem Fall als gesichertes Faktenwissen angesehen werden. (Was die Frage aufwirft, wieso du ihn dann überhaupt lesen solltest ^^).

Im Prinzip stellen sich hier eigentlich zwei Fragen:
1) Ist bloses Verlinken bereits eine Urheberrechtsverletzung und
2) haftet der Website-Betreiber für seine User?

Beide Fragen würde ich mit sehr hoher Sicherheit erstmal mit nein beantworten. Zu Fall 1) kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es die Einschränkung gibt, dass du nicht den Anschein erwecken darfst, dass das Bild von dir ist - das ist aber jetzt mal nur ne reine Vermutung.

Was den zweiten Punkt angeht, steht das wichtigste ja schon im bereits zitierten §10 TMG: Du musst in jedem Fall tätig werden, wenn du von der Sache Kenntnis hast; spätestens also wenn die Abmahnung in Haus flattert. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, musst du aber auch in einem vertretbaren Zeitrahmen selbst den Content deiner User durchgehen und offensichtliche Verstöße entfernen. Bei letzterem bin ich mir jetzt aber nicht 100%ig sicher.

Für die Zukunft solltest du ggf. deine Benutzer dazu verpflichten (durch checkbox) beim Upload zu erklären, dass sie befugt sind, die Bilder hochzuladen. Das hilft dir erstmal zwar auch nicht weiter, könnte aber vielleicht hilfreich sein um im Schadensfall die Forderung an den Benutzer weiterzureichen.

Achja: *Unterlassungserklärung in keinem Fall unterschreiben*, ohne mit einem Anwalt geredet zu haben! Das kann diverse Konsequenzen in der Zukunft haben, vor allem weil die oft auch breiter formuliert sind als nötig. (Darüber muss zwar meines Wissens seit kurzem informiert werden, aber ob das schon immer gemacht wird, ist eher fragwürdig).

Als Info-Quelle zu dem Thema könntest du übrigens mal "Udo Vetter - sicheres publizieren im Netz" oder so ähnlich auf YouTube suchen.

@Jan


> Einige Rechtsanwälte gehen sogar davon aus, dass der Verfasser entsprechender Formulierungen bereits damit rechnet, auf juristisch fragwürdige Inhalt zu verlinken. Dann kehrt sich die beabsichtige Haftungsfreizeichnung des Seitenbetreibers unter Umständen ins Gegenteil.


Kennst du da ein Urteil, in dem diese Argumentation bestand hatte? Dass viele Disclaimer weitgehend unwirksam sind glaube ich aber gern. Haftung ausschließen ist in Deutschland (aus gutem Grund) nicht ganz einfach.

Viele Grüße,
Harrier


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,
nein ein Urteil habe ich nicht. ich habe diese Info aus einem Rechtsforum, aber frag mich jetzt nitte nciht aus welchem.

Grüße


----------

